# Please help me...cobwebs!



## SankenAquaticFoliage (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm not 100% positive but it looks like the beginnings of what some call staghorn algae. If that is what this stuff is, it is almost impossible to remove by just wiping. If you pull at it, does it feel almost rubbery? If it is staghorn the best remedy i know of for this is to soak the affected stuff in a bleach solution and make sure to rinse it THOROUGHLY before putting it back in the tank. Better yet, rehome your fish while you rebuild this one to make sure you dont put anything in that will kill your fish. The staghorn probably wont hurt your fish, it just looks like halloween...

So long story if that is staghorn algae, all i know of is that way...but it looks like it got everywhere...i hope this helps!! Stay leafy!


----------



## youngbuzz101 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! I hope bleaching is not the only solution because wouldn't bleach kill my plants? Its all up in everything. I was hoping there was a type of organisim that fed of staghorn. (If indeed that is what it is).

After closer inspection once the strains were together it looked green in colour and felt like single strands of cotton say like from a cotton ball. I have a microscope I will look even closer hopefully find a way to document the zoomed view and post it here. 

Do you think it is to much light or to little. 180w led a foot and change above the tank. Or is there to much circulation or not enough? Filter says up to 45gal mine is only 20. Or a lack of co2. I want to make an ideal environment.

Lastly, I have purchased some baby tear how do I know if they are adjusted to the environment and how long before they creep?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Try taking pictures at night so other light sources don't interfere. I find that pictures
taken on a slight downward angle seem to work better also. Clear close pictures of the algae will help identify it. Just from the first picture I'd say it's hair algae. IF that's all it is
then that one is simply a matter of less intense light and for less hrs.
A link to the site of the light might help also as it's difficult to guess at what might be in order if you don't get lucky and someone on here actually has that one.
When using/dealing with non-typical lights(on aquariums) these issues come up.
Baby tears work much better/w CO2. They also need to be spread out from that bunch that they are in when you get them.
These should help get you started on info.
http://www.guitarfish.org/algae
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=107303#2
But see about better pictures and that link if you will please sir. It will help a lot.


----------



## SankenAquaticFoliage (Dec 9, 2014)

_Also dont forget that if your lighting isnt "high" enough, baby tears tends to grow upward instead of carpet due to its need to recive more light!!_


----------



## sushant (Mar 3, 2007)

this looks like some algae a clearer pic would make it easier to identify. I guess the problem is the growlight which is an overkill for such a small tank and.if possible take out all the stones and give them a thorough cleaning. 

also let us know about the filteration, water change regime, photoperiod/light timing, and other tank details and offcourse a better picture so that we can help you out on this.


----------



## youngbuzz101 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you all for your input its all valuable information. I am using a grow light led bought off ebay.

Spectrum of light: 430~440nm, 450~475nm 620~630nm, 650~660nm and white.

60x 3w diodes 
True watts 104
Lumens 4250

... To much to little?

See peoples advice is confusing me some say light needs to be less strong others say high light is causing my algea problem. But isnt high light required for my baby tear? 

Oh and I'm in the process of adding co2 built on yeasterday but the yeast which I bought off bulk barn must of been dead because once rehydrated it did not react with the brown sugar. So I'm off to the store to go get some quality yeast from a package. I went to bulk barn because they had brewers yeast and I heard that was the best or rather favorite amongst some diy co2 reactors but the local store didn't carry that type of yeast, and so bulk barn was my remaining offer. That let me down so its back to active dry yeast packets.


----------

